# NewBee from E. Mass



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello All, 

A great resource here. 

I've got 1 yr. under my belt, three hives in 2 E. Mass locations - so far all still humming. Am anxious since we have not had a real break in the cold since New Years Day to inspect/feed, though I did jam some candy under my inner covers ~ 2 wk ago in the cold, much to the dismay of the residents. Have 5 more nucs and packages on order. I'm in with both feet. 

Thanks for all past and forthcoming info/help. 

Brian


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brian!


----------



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Americas. A surprise 61F here in the sub-arctic today. Bees were flying all around when I stopped in for lunch, despite 2.5-3' of snow still on the ground. Yippee! Opened hives, gave some sugar and pollen patties. All seemed well except for some mouse turds on one removable BB. Use mouse guard in future. I may get these hives through this brutal 1st winter yet. 

I'm guessing every NE Beek is doing the same thing today. Good luck to all. 
B


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Brian,

Welcome to Beesource!

FYI, the Middlesex County beekeepers association will be having a club meeting this coming Friday, over in Carlisle - you might want to check it out. Someone from the Plymouth County club will have a presentation about starting a queen rearing program.

Check them out: http://www.middlesexbeekeepers.org/

Cheers,
Tony P.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome from Athol,MA.


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SteelHorse (Mar 22, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Neighbor!


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!:thumbsup:


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource Brian.


----------

